# A girl and a boy!



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweetheart gave me a boy and a girl! So happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats! They both look really pretty.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Which is which??


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Boy is the one with more white


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

They are both cute - isn't it fun having them kid (once its over, lol)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes! Now that it's done that is


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

I just had triplets all buckling born nov 6


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

They are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why can't I share a picture of my new doeling? I am on my ipad


----------

